# Step aside, Photoshop. Use Excel instead.



## limr (Jan 5, 2018)

https://nerdist.com/microsoft-excel-art-paintings-tatsuo-horiuchi/


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 5, 2018)

I like it. Why buy messy paints?


----------



## weepete (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2018)

You have to love it when someone creates their own way of doing something.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 5, 2018)

Eww, Excel. I don't remember offhand what at work we had to do on Excel but it was awful. (NO, no no, not Excel! this might give me nightmares!)

But he did quite a bit considering he used Excel. I wouldn't call them paintings, since you know, painting means using paint... but I'd say it's graphic art using Excel in a heckuva creative way. Interesting.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2018)

That's really cool.
And it was an old dog that came up with a new trick.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> Eww, Excel. I don't remember offhand what at work we had to do on Excel but it was awful. (NO, no no, not Excel! this might give me nightmares!)
> 
> But he did quite a bit considering he used Excel. I wouldn't call them paintings, since you know, painting means using paint... but I'd say it's graphic art using Excel in a heckuva creative way. Interesting.



I am an Excel master.  Yes I have one of those spreadsheet jobs.  Leaves all my creativity for after work.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 5, 2018)

That was EXCEL-ent!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2018)

And speaking of creating paintings using *****...there's always been thiiiiiiis method....

paintings made with feces - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2018)

thats gross


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 6, 2018)

Aw, geez. I had to click on it.

Thankfully, some of the images were just painted stools.


But, I dig the dude doing the excel art. Gives me something to try at work Monday.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2018)

Ha!  Very cool.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2018)

Derrel said:


> And speaking of creating paintings using *****...there's always been thiiiiiiis method....
> 
> paintings made with feces - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2018)

I agree that they aren't "paintings" but are probably more accurately described as graphic art. I am quite impressed with the patience and skill it takes to create such elaborate shapes and arrangements by hand with a mouse. I understand there's probably a healthy use of the copy tool and shapes can be created once, then copied, moved, and resized/recolored. But it still requires the ability to draw those shapes and envision the image. I don't have that kind of patience in front of a computer.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't even want to be around a computer that long!    But this guy has definitely shown some graphics art talent, so good for him.  He can show like-minded people how to do it.   Good for him!


----------



## Fstop- (Jan 6, 2018)

Interesting, at first I thought he was going to make a spread sheet with 1-Zillon cells and color them all in.

There is some better free software out there. Inkscape ? He will be sad if Microsoft starts a subscription like Adobe.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2018)

limr said:


> I agree that they aren't "paintings" but are probably more accurately described as graphic art. I am quite impressed with the patience and skill it takes to create such elaborate shapes and arrangements by hand with a mouse. I understand there's probably a healthy use of the copy tool and shapes can be created once, then copied, moved, and resized/recolored. But it still requires the ability to draw those shapes and envision the image. I don't have that kind of patience in front of a computer.



Reminds me of an old "What's My Line" TV show from the early 1970's, in which a person used a typewriter, and the various symbols, to create amazing "drawings"...many hundreds of keystrokes, and carefully moving and aligning the paper around the platen for each and every stroke of the typewriter keys, to create really neat line-type drawings. In a way, that was sort of like pointilism, and yet, different.

***Addendum: drawings made using a typewriter


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 6, 2018)

Very creative. I like them a lot. Smart guy.


----------



## StevenALee (Mar 12, 2018)

But why? Photoshop is better as for me


----------



## vin88 (Mar 13, 2018)

limr said:


> https://nerdist.com/microsoft-excel-art-paintings-tatsuo-horiuchi/


    I'll  try it.   vin


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 15, 2018)

StevenALee said:


> But why? Photoshop is better as for me



I think you missed the point of the story.

He took what was available to him and made it work.


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> StevenALee said:
> 
> 
> > But why? Photoshop is better as for me
> ...


I don't know. If you import your raw files into Excel, and then make a few charts, you could potentially highlight how much better your photos are compared to some found on social media?


----------

